# Steam Summer Sale: Heute mit Fallout: New Vegas, Homefront und mehr - Leser-News von KabraxisObliv



## KabraxisObliv (5. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale: Heute mit Fallout: New Vegas, Homefront und mehr - Leser-News von KabraxisObliv* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale: Heute mit Fallout: New Vegas, Homefront und mehr - Leser-News von KabraxisObliv


----------



## HMCpretender (5. Juli 2011)

Also einige dieser Angebote scheinen doch eher Mogelpackungen zu sein:

"Trine -90%: 1,99€" - kostet schon seit monaten nur noch 5 Euro im Handel

"Alpha Protocol -75%: 4,99€" - gibts bei Amazon nochmal um die Hälfte billiger

"Homefront -50%: 24,99€" - ist woanders auch nicht teurer

"Doom 3 -75%: 4,99€" - da wollen die sonst echt noch 20 Euronen für?

Da fragt man sich doch von welcher Basis die ausgehen. Vom Einführungspreis von vor 3 Jahren oder was?


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. Juli 2011)

Niemand nimmt Dir das Recht, Trine für volle 5€, AP mit Porto, Homefront woanders oder Doom3 eben *nicht* für'n Fünfer zu kaufen - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Moleny (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also einige dieser Angebote scheinen doch eher Mogelpackungen zu sein:
> 
> "Alpha Protocol -75%: 4,99€" - gibts bei Amazon nochmal um die Hälfte billiger
> ?


 Der Kauf bei Amazon lohnt aber nur wenn man noch genug anderes Zeug kauft um keine Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen, ansonsten ist die Bestellung incl. Verand fast einen Euro teurer als der Steam-Sale. Gut dafür hat man dann natürlich noch eine schöne Verpackung die man sich ins Regal stellen kann.


----------



## HMCpretender (5. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> Der Kauf bei Amazon lohnt aber nur wenn man noch genug anderes Zeug kauft um keine Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen, ansonsten ist die Bestellung incl. Verand fast einen Euro teurer als der Steam-Sale. Gut dafür hat man dann natürlich noch eine schöne Verpackung die man sich ins Regal stellen kann.


 Natürlich stellt man seine Amazon-Bestellungen so zusammen, dass man da  keine Versandkosten zahlt, das ist ja nun wirklich nicht besonders  schwer bei denen...


----------



## Muggiman (5. Juli 2011)

also ich hab mir Singularity für 7,49 geholt... Ich finds toll


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Natürlich stellt man seine Amazon-Bestellungen so zusammen, dass man da  keine Versandkosten zahlt, das ist ja nun wirklich nicht besonders  schwer bei denen...


 
Und genau so funktioniert der Konzern ja auch 
Man "muss" mehr kaufen, als man eigentlich grade will, um zu profitieren.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also einige dieser Angebote scheinen doch eher Mogelpackungen zu sein:
> 
> "Trine -90%: 1,99€" - kostet schon seit monaten nur noch 5 Euro im Handel
> 
> ...


 
wie wär´s mit den Aktuellen Steampreisen?
Dumme Frage

und nun ja, Amazon macht als Einzelhändler seine Preise nunmal selbst

Im Übrigen, schonmal versucht Darksiders für 5€ zu bekommen? Oder KotoR für 2.50? 
Also ehrlich, bis auf Homefront und Alpha Protocol besteht dein Text jetzt aber auch nicht mehr als so das was man klassisch als Typisch deutsches Gejammer versteht!
Mal echt, anstatt zu sagen:"Toll, da gibt´s viele Spiele grade günstiger, da schlag ich doch zu", muss einer daher kommen und zwanghaft das Haar in der Suppe suchen



McDrake schrieb:


> Und genau so funktioniert der Konzern ja auch
> Man "muss" mehr kaufen, als man eigentlich grade will, um zu profitieren.



Oder man packt sein Zeugs solange in den Warenkorb bis man keine Versandkosten mehr zahlen muss, so mach ich das jedensfalls wenn´s keine Büchersendungen sind


----------



## Egersdorfer (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also einige dieser Angebote scheinen doch eher Mogelpackungen zu sein:
> 
> "Trine -90%: 1,99€" - kostet schon seit monaten nur noch 5 Euro im Handel
> 
> "


 
Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Universum Du lebst, aber in diesem ist 5 € > 1.99 €.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. Juli 2011)

Und auf der anderen Seite sind einige Angebote unschlagbar.
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword für nicht einmal 4€. Da das Spiel noch so neu ist, kostet das beispielsweise bei amazon noch fast 30€.
Das ist ein Traum für jeden RPGler, oder zumindest M&B-Fan.

Ich kann übrigens nur Frozen Synapse empfehlen. Das Spiel macht super viel Spaß, die KI ist gut, das Spiel hat sehr viel taktischen Tiefgang und man bekommt beim Kauf eine zweite Kopie gratis dazu, die man einem Freund schenken kann.
Für 2€ Aufpreis gibt es sogar noch den grandiosen Soundtrack dazu.


----------



## HMCpretender (5. Juli 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und genau so funktioniert der Konzern ja auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, man muss nicht mehr kaufen. Man hängt seine Spiele an ein Buch  dran, das man sowieso gekauft hätte oder holt sich eben 2 auf einmal  statt nacheinander, oder man legt mit seinem Bruder/Freund zusammen  oder, oder, oder...



Enisra schrieb:


> wie wär´s mit den Aktuellen Steampreisen?
> Mal echt, anstatt zu sagen:"Toll, da gibt´s viele Spiele grade günstiger, da schlag ich doch zu", muss einer daher kommen und zwanghaft das Haar in der Suppe suchen



 Ich hab auch nix gegen die Preise an sich, die sind solide, aber wenn hier mit "-90%" ein Super-Duper-Schnäppchen suggeriert wird, sich das aber anscheinend auf Mondpreise bezieht, die man sonst nirgendwo zahlen muss, kommt mir das nicht besonders seriös vor. Zumal die Steambindung theoretisch noch als wertmindernd dazu kommt (kein Weiterverkauf).



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Universum Du lebst, aber in diesem ist 5 € > 1.99 €.


 ich lebe in einem bei dem 1,99/0,1= 19,90 Normalpreis ergibt. Das ist ziemlich hoch angesetzt für ein Spiel das nur noch ~5 euro kostet.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab auch nix gegen die Preise an sich, die sind solide, aber wenn hier mit "-90%" ein Super-Duper-Schnäppchen suggeriert wird, sich das aber anscheinend auf Mondpreise bezieht, die man sonst nirgendwo zahlen muss, kommt mir das nicht besonders seriös vor. Zumal die Steambindung theoretisch noch als wertmindernd dazu kommt (kein Weiterverkauf).


 
Dass die Steam-Standardpreise hier und da recht hoch sind, ist ja auch weitgehend bekannt. Aber dafür hat Steam nun auch diese Rabattwochen und Weekend-Deals, die meist schon fast unverschämt günstig sind. Und Trine für 2€ ist ein "Super-Duper-Schnäppchen", das Spiel ist den Vollpreis von 20€ meiner Meinung nach bedingungslos wert.


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> Der Kauf bei Amazon lohnt aber nur wenn man noch genug anderes Zeug kauft um keine Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen


 
Geht mit einem legalen Trick: Amazon Versandkosten sparen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Geht mit einem legalen Trick: Amazon Versandkosten sparen.


 
naja
so auch mal ab davon, sollte man allerdings auch bedenken, das wenn man nicht gerade ein Monatsticket hat oder sich mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß zu einem Laden bewegt auch wieder Kosten generiert, also entweder durch Betriebskosten eines Fahrzeuges mit Verbrennungsmotors oder eben durch Ticketkosten

Mal ab davon das durch Buchpreisbindung schonmal das dezent schwer werden könnte den neuen Rosamunde Pilcher Roman billiger zu bekommen


----------



## Krampfkeks (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also einige dieser Angebote scheinen doch eher Mogelpackungen zu sein:
> 
> "Trine -90%: 1,99€" - kostet schon seit monaten nur noch 5 Euro im Handel
> 
> ...


 Türlich muss man auch schauen ob man sie anderswo billiger bekommt, was aber zu 85% der Fälle nicht zutrifft.
Außedem muss man dazurechnen das man sich auch was aus Amerika giften lassen kann :/ Die oftmals besseren Preise + der Wechselkurz von 1,41 sind z.Zt. unschlagbar.  Ich hab mir alle 3 AC Spiele für ca. 20€ gehohlt - ich bezweifle das es mit Retail machbar wäre.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. Juli 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nix gegen die Preise an sich, die sind solide, aber wenn hier mit "-90%" ein Super-Duper-Schnäppchen suggeriert wird, sich das aber anscheinend auf Mondpreise bezieht, die man sonst nirgendwo zahlen muss, kommt mir das nicht besonders seriös vor. Zumal die Steambindung theoretisch noch als wertmindernd dazu kommt (kein Weiterverkauf).


 
Du hast aber schon mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, wie Wirtschaft funktioniert? Wenn ich diese Steam-Angebote genauso auf die Goldwaage legen würde wie Deutschlands gelobte MediaMarkt-Aktionen, dann hätten die Verbraucherzentralen eine Menge zu tun. Also ab und an mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und Gelegenheiten nutzen, wenn sie geboten sind, anstatt hanebüchene Milchmädchen-Rechnungen aufzumachen...


----------



## Pistolpaul (5. Juli 2011)

Ich find Steam super.
Meistens kommt man zum Release Tag oder zu diesen Sales billiger. Vor allem wenn man es sich aus UK oder US gifted.
Und ich ziehe Steam den "Packungen zum Anfassen" vor.
Steam hab ich überall. 
Und ich kann nicht über 132 Spielehüllen mit mir rumschleppen.
Außerdem ist Steam besser wenn man weiblichen Besuch bekommt.
Hat man alle Games im Regal stehen, sagt sie: " Suchti, geh weg! Ich hasse dich"
Wenn nicht, sagt sie : " Cool, hi, ich liebe dich."
Und trotzdem kann man vor seinen Nerdfreunden angeben, indem man ihnen einfach seine Steambibliothek zeigt.
Mehr als eine Spieleplattform will ich trotzdem nicht. Hoffentlich kommt BF 3 auch auf Steam.

mfg


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. Juli 2011)

Echt ne geile Sache.Könnte jeden Tag was kaufen.


----------



## JCFR (6. Juli 2011)

Ob man nun Steam mag oder nicht, als PC-Gamer kommt man heutzutage kaum mehr dran vorbei. 
Was die Spiele angeht: 

Singularity : Für den Preis ein empfehlenswerter Shooter mit ein paar Netten - wenn auch nicht ganz ausgereiften Ideen. 
Alpha Protocol: Kurz -extrem kurz - grafisch häßlich und alles Andere als ein ME ersatz. Sorry, Mr. Thornton, aber da müssen sie sich erst noch eine Scheibe von Mr. Fisher abschneiden!
Doom 3 : Alt und oldschool, für zwischendurch aber nicht schlecht. 
Homefront: Oh je! Ich bleib' lieber bei CoD. 
Fallout: New Vegas: Für mich das bessere, weil gefühlsechtere Fallout 3 (auch wenn die Grafik halt so ist, wie sie ist: von Gestern). 
Mount & Blade: ich brauch' 'ne Story und die hat's nicht.


----------



## Sandor88 (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich find diese Angebotswochen immer wieder geil! Dieses mal TDU2 für 5€ (Tag drauf wars schon auf 13€ erhöht) und Two Worlds 2 für ~14€ bekommen. Hätte auch liebend gern bei dem AC 3-Teiler Angebot zugeschlagen oder bei Fallout New Vegas für ~15€ aber irgendwann muss man auch an den Geldbeutel denken.^^

Ich weiß noch zu Weihnachten hatte ich mir Oblivion (mit allen Addons) für 6,99€, OPF für 3€, Alle Mafia2 DLC's für 3€ und die Half Life 2 Episoden für ebenfalls 3€ besorgt...

Also da kann man sagen was man will, wer regelmäßig und sorgfältig schaut bekommt immer sehr gute Schnäppchen. Eigentlich bin ich eher ein Freund von den klassischen Spieleverpackungen aber bei solchen Angeboten kann ich auch nicht wiederstehen.

lg Sandor


----------



## Moleny (7. Juli 2011)

GTA4 Complete klingt nicht schlecht, weiß jemand ob das noch viel online gespielt wird?
Muss man sich da eigentlich immer noch mit (a)socialclub und windoof live rumschlagen?


----------



## kamelle (7. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand, inwieweit Prototype geschnitten ist oder halt "uncut"?


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> GTA4 Complete klingt nicht schlecht, weiß jemand ob das noch viel online gespielt wird?
> Muss man sich da eigentlich immer noch mit (a)socialclub und windoof live rumschlagen?


 
das wüsste ich auch gerne, das steht zwar so auch unter andere Anforderungen, aber es ist ja Steam und die haben ja auch was dran gedreht mit dem eigengewurschtel


----------



## Moleny (7. Juli 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, inwieweit Prototype geschnitten ist oder halt "uncut"?


 lt. wikipedia
_Spiel wurde in Deutschland indiziert (Liste A), ist aber auch als  zensierte Version erhältlich, in welcher die Bone Sharp Claws, der  Ragdoll-Effekt und große Teile des Blutes gänzlich entfernt wurden._


----------



## Schredder (7. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> GTA4 Complete klingt nicht schlecht, weiß jemand ob das noch viel online gespielt wird?
> Muss man sich da eigentlich immer noch mit (a)socialclub und windoof live rumschlagen?


 
Ob es noch online gespielt wird würde mich auch interessieren. Ausserdem wärs mal interessant zu erfahren ob der MP Mode überhaupt was taugt. Als GTA released wurde hab ich von diversen Leuten gehört, dass der Netcode ziemlich verbuggt sei (--> high ping etc) ... über den Multiplayer konnten sie von daher nur wenige Aussagen machen, da kaum jemand länger als 5 mins spielen konnte ohne wegen Pingmeldungen vom Server zu fliegen.

Soweit ich weiss wurde zumindest der Social Club per Patch entfernt. Windoof Live ist aber immernoch vorhanden. Letzteres ist aber auch irgendwie noch zu verschmerzen.


----------



## xMANIACx (7. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> GTA4 Complete klingt nicht schlecht, weiß jemand ob das noch viel online gespielt wird?
> Muss man sich da eigentlich immer noch mit (a)socialclub und windoof live rumschlagen?


 
Den socialclub gibt es immernoch. Allerdings muss man sich jetzt nur noch dafür anmelden wenn man online spielen möchte. Ob online viel gespielt wird kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, da ich nicht im socialclub angemeldet bin


----------



## Exar-K (7. Juli 2011)

Games for Windows Live ist eine miserable, bugverseuchte und nutzlose Plattform, bei der man nur Probleme hat. Ich ärger mich immer noch damals beim Steamkauf von Arkham Asylum nicht darauf geachtet zu haben, dass GfWL dabei ist. Wenn Batman und Bioshock 2 nicht so tolle Spiele gewesen wären, hätte mir dieser Mist bestimmt den Spass gänzlich kaputtgemacht.


----------



## Moleny (7. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Games for Windows Live ist eine miserable, bugverseuchte und nutzlose Plattform, bei der man nur Probleme hat. Ich ärger mich immer noch damals beim Steamkauf von Arkham Asylum nicht darauf geachtet zu haben, dass GfWL dabei ist. Wenn Batman und Bioshock 2 nicht so tolle Spiele gewesen wären, hätte mir dieser Mist bestimmt den Spass gänzlich kaputtgemacht.


 Ich kenne GFWL online jetzt nur von SF4 da funktioniert es zumindest, finde es zwar nicht berauschend, aber da müssen ja auch nur 2 Spieler miteinander verbunden werden.


----------



## Joerg2 (7. Juli 2011)

Na das wird ja ein Fest....Hab gerade GTA4 gekauft und bei meiner Verbindung dauert der Download im Besten Falle 35 Stunden....


----------



## kamelle (7. Juli 2011)

Also, es gab vor einigen Wochen schon mal das GTA-Paket und damals habe ich zugeschlagen.
Es gibt vereinzelt mal ein Spiel, dass offen ist. Allerdings lassen sich diese meist an einer Hand abzählen. Also, ich würde sagen der MP ist eher tot.
Allerdings, wenn ein Kumpel zufällig auch GTA hat oder kauft, so kann man zumindest auch im Freundeskreis jede Menge Spaß haben. Mit einer großen Community kann man jedenfalls nicht rechnen.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (7. Juli 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, inwieweit Prototype geschnitten ist oder halt "uncut"?


 Eine Antwort, mit Wikipedia als Quelle, hast du ja bereits erhalten.
Ich wusste bis heute aber nicht einmal, dass es eine geschnittene Version gibt. Zumindest habe ich noch bei keinem Retail-Händler eine entdeckt. Zudem fehlt bei der Steam der Hinweis, dass in Deutschland nur die geschnittene Version des Spiels verfügbar ist (Normalerweise ist der direkt unter den Screenshots in orangener Schriftfarbe) und es ist ebenfalls rechts in der Liste der Details kein USK18-Bild aufgelistet.
Das sind eigentlich zwei Indizien dafür, dass das Spiel tatsächlich ungeschnitten ist.

Außerdem existiert im Steam-Forum zu Prototype ein Thread, der genau diese Frage stellt und eine Antwort darin besagt "Ich habe es gespielt und mir sind im Vergleich mit der internationalen  Fassung auch keine Kürzungen aufgefallen. Warum die indizierte Version  von Deutschland aus zugänglich ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, soll  mir aber nur Recht sein. (Dasselbe gilt übrigens für Far Cry 1.)"

Und ich selber kann es in weiteren Fällen bestätigen.
Du hast also gute Chancen. 

---
*Und zu GTA*, das kann ich nur bestätigen, Social Club wurde für den Singleplayer rausgepatcht, aber im Multiplayer scheint nicht so viel los zu sein. Allerdings lohnt sich für GTA-Fans ohne Frage auch der SP, immerhin bekommt man nicht nur das Hauptspiel, sondern auch die beiden Episoden dazu, und damit jede Menge Stunden Spielspaß (das sollte die 100 auf jeden Fall überschreiten, denke ich) für 8€.


----------



## Moleny (7. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> *Und zu GTA*, das kann ich nur bestätigen, Social Club wurde für den Singleplayer rausgepatcht, aber im Multiplayer scheint nicht so viel los zu sein. Allerdings lohnt sich für GTA-Fans ohne Frage auch der SP, immerhin bekommt man nicht nur das Hauptspiel, sondern auch die beiden Episoden dazu, und damit jede Menge Stunden Spielspaß (das sollte die 100 auf jeden Fall überschreiten, denke ich) für 8€.


 Sicher wenn man GTA 4 überhaupt noch nicht gespielt hat ist das Complete Paket für 9€ ein super Angebot, aber ich hab das Hauptspiel und die Addons schon auf der Xbox durchgespielt. Da ich auf der Xbox keinen Bock habe Microsoft monatlich Kohle fürs ganz "normale" online Spielen in den Rachen zu werfen hätte mich der Multiplayermodus auf dem PC trotzdem noch gereizt. Bei GTA SA auf dem PC gibts ja auch noch eine Menge lustiger Reallife Server vielleicht findet man sowas ja auch für GTA4, es müssen ja nicht die Standard-Spielmodi sein wenn die kaum noch jemand zockt, die Reallife Mods sind eh viel unterhaltsamer.


----------



## Neeext (8. Juli 2011)

Killing floor complete 6,43€ zugeschagen 

Endlich sind die preise mal kurz näher an der realität ; ) !! danach wars das aber auch wieder mit steam xD


----------



## JCFR (8. Juli 2011)

King's Bounty: netter, aber teilweise recht knackiger Heroes of Might&Magic clon.
Batman: Arkham Asylum: Coole Mischung aus Action, Superheld, Stealth und Detektiv.
Far Cry 2: Einer der schlechtesten Shooter der letzten Jahre - Punkt, aus, Fertig!
The Sims 3: Läuft bei mir unter "Frauen-Spiele" und "Puppenhaus-Simulation".  
Grand Theft Auto IV: Nix für ungut, ihr Fans da draußen, aber ich konnte mit der GTA-Serie noch nie was anfangen. 
Prototype: Die meisten Superhelden-Spiele leiden darunter, dass ihre Helden so albern und schwächlich (Spiederman)  rüberkommen. Alex Mercer ist da 'ne ganz andere Kategorie. Badass und Mighty as Sh**! Wer Lust hat, in denStraßen von NY ordentlich Rampage anzustellen, der ist hier genau richtig!


----------



## Oelf (8. Juli 2011)

langsam nerft mich der summer sale,
fast jedentag ist ein spiel dabei das mich interesiert mir aber zum testen bisher zu teuer war ich weis garnicht wann ich die jetzt alle spielen soll


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2011)

Allerdings sollten die Leute nicht immer blind dort zugreifen, sondern immer schön die Preise vergleichen.
Beispiel Street Fighter 4: Das gibts in der Softwarepyramide schon für 8,65€: Street Fighter IV [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Oelf (8. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Allerdings sollten die Leute nicht immer blind dort zugreifen, sondern immer schön die Preise vergleichen.
> Beispiel Street Fighter 4: Das gibts in der Softwarepyramide schon für 8,65€: Street Fighter IV [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games


 

das steam trotz fehlendem datenträger, verpackung und "handbuch" selten (praktisch nie) günstiger ist als versender oder budget reien ist leider wahr aber die pyramiden version dürfte mit der normalen retail version übereinstimmen und damit ist man, wenns legal sein soll immer an die dvd gebunden da GfW leider den kopierschutz nicht ersetzt damit ist mir die steam version lieber. 

davon abgesehen hab ichs damals für 40€ gekauft 

nein du hast natürlich völlig recht, blind sollte man bei steam auch bei den rabat aktionen nicht zugreifen aber meistens sind dort schnäppchen zu machen.


----------



## reckonstar (8. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> so auch mal ab davon, sollte man allerdings auch bedenken, das wenn man nicht gerade ein Monatsticket hat oder sich mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß zu einem Laden bewegt auch wieder Kosten generiert, also entweder durch Betriebskosten eines Fahrzeuges mit Verbrennungsmotors oder eben durch Ticketkosten
> 
> Mal ab davon das durch Buchpreisbindung schonmal das dezent schwer werden könnte den neuen Rosamunde Pilcher Roman billiger zu bekommen



Mal ab davon... das in dem verlinkten Aritkel nicht steht, dass du den aktuellsten Rosamunde Pilcher Roman dazu kaufen sollst.


Back to Topic:

Das dieser Artikel hier unter dem Vorwand des User Artikels steht, ist echt ein Scherz (nicht gegen *http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2391664-kabraxisobliv.htmlKabraxisOblibv *persönlich!), dass ist nochmal nix anderes als Werbung (Anzeige) für Steam. Deklariert das bitte hier auch so.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Mal ab davon... das in dem verlinkten Aritkel nicht steht, dass du den aktuellsten Rosamunde Pilcher Roman dazu kaufen sollst.


 
ähm
bitte sag jetzt nicht dass das ernst genommen hast . . .
ansonsten würde ich sogar eher zum Boykott der Bücher die von Frauen mittleren Alters, die die Küste von Cornwall rauf und runter laufen, handeln


----------



## KabraxisObliv (8. Juli 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Back to Topic:
> 
> Das dieser Artikel hier unter dem Vorwand des User Artikels steht, ist echt ein Scherz (nicht gegen *http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2391664-kabraxisobliv.htmlKabraxisOblibv *persönlich!), dass ist nochmal nix anderes als Werbung (Anzeige) für Steam. Deklariert das bitte hier auch so.


 
Für die Überschrift bin ich selbst verantwortlich. Werde ich beim nächsten Update gerne berücksichtigen.


----------



## reckonstar (8. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> bitte sag jetzt nicht dass das ernst genommen hast . . .
> ansonsten würde ich sogar eher zum Boykott der Bücher die von Frauen mittleren Alters, die die Küste von Cornwall rauf und runter laufen, handeln


 
Ne, ne! Hab schon verstanden. Ich habe mich nur von deinem Kommentar mitreisen lasssen... ist schon klar wie es gemeint war. Aber du weisst, bei manchen weiss man ja nie... die haben das spätestens jetzt dann verstanden


----------



## Zapman2010 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finde den Artikel gut, Werbung wäre es wohl wenn pcgames prozente von steam bekommen würde. dürfte aber nicht der fall sein.

Ich hätte den artikel eher sehen sollen, bei mir im steam ist schon tag 9  von tag 8 hätte ich was gebrauchen können.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2011)

Zapman2010 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel gut, Werbung wäre es wohl wenn pcgames prozente von steam bekommen würde. dürfte aber nicht der fall sein.
> 
> Ich hätte den artikel eher sehen sollen, bei mir im steam ist schon tag 9  von tag 8 hätte ich was gebrauchen können.


 
hm, das ist doof, aber ich werd mir jetzt wohl mal Total War ziehn, was auch billiger als bei Amazon ist
btw., ich frag auch mal hier, aber kann einer was zu Universe Sandbox sagen?
Es schaut intresant aus, aber fraglich ob das halbwegslang spaß macht


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, das ist doof, aber ich werd mir jetzt wohl mal Total War ziehn, was auch billiger als bei Amazon ist
> btw., ich frag auch mal hier, aber kann einer was zu Universe Sandbox sagen?
> Es schaut intresant aus, aber fraglich ob das halbwegslang spaß macht


 Ich hab überlegt es auch zu kaufen, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Ein richtiges spiel wird es eher nicht sein, nur ein großer Spielplatz oder so.

PS: Heute sind es bei mir Amnesia und Last Remnant geworden (das irgendwie nicht in der Übersicht ist und nur über die Suche oder den Direktlink gefunden werden kann).


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt es auch zu kaufen, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Ein richtiges spiel wird es eher nicht sein, nur ein großer Spielplatz oder so.
> 
> PS: Heute sind es bei mir Amnesia und Last Remnant geworden (das irgendwie nicht in der Übersicht ist und nur über die Suche oder den Direktlink gefunden werden kann).


 
hm, ja, es kostet zwar nur einen Fünfer, aber so in anbetracht was ich sonst alles für´n fünfer bekomme, selbst bei nem Buch für den Betrag wird man mehr dran haben

aber nette auswahl, auch wenn Amnesia nichts für mich sein wird

P.S. uff, 35GB, ich glaub ich muss erster mal umschichten


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, das ist doof, aber ich werd mir jetzt wohl mal Total War ziehn, was auch billiger als bei Amazon ist
> btw., ich frag auch mal hier, aber kann einer was zu Universe Sandbox sagen?
> Es schaut intresant aus, aber fraglich ob das halbwegslang spaß macht


 
Ich habe es mir vorhin gekauft und etwa eine Stunde angespielt.
Wenn man sich für Weltraum, Physik, etc. interessiert, kann man es nur empfehlen. Es macht viel Spaß mit der Masse oder/und der Gravitation herumzuspielen. Man hat sehr viele Möglichkeiten, kann schauen, was passiert, wenn die Erde plötzlich Sonnengröße hätte, oder die Erde ein Mond vom Saturn wäre, wenn die Sonne plötzlich ein schwarzes Loch wäre, oder auch einfach mal zwei Planeten kollidieren lassen - oder gar zwei Galaxien.
Das Spiel bietet ein paar Tutorials, die haben jede Menge Laune gemacht, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Spiel auf lange Zeit Spaß macht.

Wenn man sich dafür wirklich interessiert, klare Empfehlung, es ist sehr gut gemacht. Man sollte hier aber wirklich kein richtiges Spiel erwarten. Es ist, wie im Titel schon drin, eine Sandbox. Man kann es wirklich eher mit einem Spielplatz vergleichen, auf dem man alles einmal ausprobiert. Bei mir war die Luft danach erst einmal raus, aber ich bereue den Kauf für 5€ dennoch nicht.

Was auf lange Zeit motivieren könnte ist, dass man sich von Grund auf ein eigenes Universum erstellen darf. Angefangen bei einem Stern, dann Planeten, ein paar Gürtel für diese, Monde, Asteroiden.. was man gerade mag.
Das habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, sondern nur mit dem Vorhandenen herumgespielt.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> wenn die Sonne plötzlich ein schwarzes Loch wäre
> .


 
och, wenn die Sonne ein Schwarzes Loch von einer Sonnenmasse wär, dann würde *trommelwirbel*
Garnix passieren


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, wenn die Sonne ein Schwarzes Loch von einer Sonnenmasse wär, dann würde *trommelwirbel*
> Garnix passieren


 
Wie passend, dass man die Masse verändern darf.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Klingt logisch.  Wie passend, dass man die Masse verändern darf.


 
wär ja auch Langweilig sonst


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Juli 2011)

amnesia und worms reloaded interessieren mich schon länger, ich denk da werd ich zuschlagen


----------



## Moleny (9. Juli 2011)

Cool endlich konnte ich bei Terraria zuschlagen, interessiert hat es mich ja schon länger 10€ waren mir immer zu teuer für 2,50€ kann man nicht nein sagen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> Cool endlich konnte ich bei Terraria zuschlagen, interessiert hat es mich ja schon länger 10€ waren mir immer zu teuer für 2,50€ kann man nicht nein sagen.


 
Da hast du Glück gehabt. 
Die 75% Rabatt waren ein Fehler, inzwischen wurde es auf 50% korrigiert, der Preis liegt damit bei 4,99€.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. Juli 2011)

left 4 dead 2 hat am mittwoch als 4er Pack nur 14€ gekostet


----------



## m33-snk (10. Juli 2011)

Enden die Angebote heute, oder gibt es morgen auch noch was? (Battlefield BC2 + Vietnam + Spectact dingsda für 9,99€ *freu*)


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. Juli 2011)

m33-snk schrieb:


> Enden die Angebote heute, oder gibt es morgen auch noch was? (Battlefield BC2 + Vietnam + Spectact dingsda für 9,99€ *freu*)


 
Für gewöhnlich gibt es am letzten Tag des Sales, der beginnt heute um 19 Uhr, noch einmal die besten Angebote der letzten Tage erneut im Tages-Angebot.


----------



## MarkusFunke (10. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück gehabt.
> Die 75% Rabatt waren ein Fehler, inzwischen wurde es auf 50% korrigiert, der Preis liegt damit bei 4,99€.



Haha, stimmt. Hab gerade noch geschaut. Gut, dass ich es mir gleich gestern Abend gekauft und nicht gewartet habe^^ (aber auch für 5 € ist es ein Versuch wert)


----------



## HiRnZwErG (10. Juli 2011)

Mass Effect 2 gabs gestern für 6,80!Hätte  ichs mir damals nicht kurz nach Release sowieso  gekauft ,dann spätestens heute.Aber Bad Company 2 für 7.50, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Aber Achtung,downloaden bei Steam macht keinen Spaß zurzeit,Region ändern hilft etwas,ich hatte mit Norwegen oder Russland-Zentral bisher ganz gut Glück.


----------



## Broilerfood (10. Juli 2011)

Die SSS waren schon echt krass und es war wirklich ales dabei was Rang und Namen hat auch geniale kleinere Spiele wie Braid, Defense Grid oder Trine, ärgerlich waren Bugs wie bei Terraria das am Anfang 75% Rabatt bot und dann nur noch 50%, das ganze gab es aber auch umgekehrt, mit den schlehcten Download-Raten kann ich für den Preis aber leben über 700kbps komm ich eh nie im Schnitt eher 666kbps.
Billanz: Es sollte mehr Steam X Sales geben^^ (was aber wahrscheinlich die Konkurenz komplett eliminieren würde... und keiner sich mehr trauen würde etwas zu kaufen).


----------



## Svatlas (10. Juli 2011)

GTA IV: Complete Edition -75%: 8,74€
Assassin's Creed Collector Pack: 27,19€

Für sowenig Geld soviel Spielerlebnis. WoW musste auch zuschlagen^^ GTA IV alleine schon wert. Vor 5 Tagen Addon gekauft im Handel-.-^^egal nu isses komplett.

Wer Brotherhood holt kann auch das Pack kaufen für nur 2,19 Euro mehr gibt Teil 1 und 2 dazu. Genial!


----------



## UrielOWA (10. Juli 2011)

also ich find die preise teilweise richtig gut.
ich mein:
fallout 3 goty gestern für 10 euro gekauft, vorgestern torchlight für 3, dann noch terraria für 5 euro, audiosurf für 2 euro, portal 2 für 50% reduziert,  gta IV complete für 8,8 euro, fallout new vegas incl alle dlcs für 21 euro.
also teilweise finde ich die preise richtig richtig gut. ich hab da ehrlich gesagt auch schon zugegriffen beim fallout 3 und torchlight^^ das musste einfach sein.
das is wie weihnachten im sommer <3


----------



## MarkusFunke (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir zum Abschluss jetzt auch noch Fallout New Vegas gekauft. Ansonsten bin auch froh, dass solche Spieleperlen wie Braid (großartiges Spiel!) und Trine es auf meinen PC geschafft haben, dank der Deals.
Bin auch ein riesen Fan dieser Angebotswochen und bin fast ein bischen traurig, dass es ab morgen vorbei ist


----------



## Dadrian (10. Juli 2011)

Hab auch groß zugeschlagen mit GTA 4, die komplette X-Reihe, Neverwinter Nights 2, Terraria und Universe Sandbox. Die nächsten Monate bin ich eingedeckt, nur für GTA4 brauch ich erst noch eine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. Juli 2011)

Über die Enttäuschung der endenden Deals bei Steam, helfen vielleicht die Tagesangebote bei gog.com (Good Old Games).
Dort gibt es momentan einige tolle Klassiker im Angebot. Jeweils einen um 60% für je 24 Stunden.
Man braucht dabei aber nicht mit den Toptiteln wie Fallout oder The Witcher zu rechnen, viel mehr ist die Aktion dazu gedacht, etwas unbekanntere Spiele aus dem gog-Katalog hervorzuheben.
Aktuell ist es das fantastische Siedler-ähnliche Spiel "Knights and Merchants".


----------



## Hutzliputz (10. Juli 2011)

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Borderlands GotY holen soll, habe aber gesehen, dass die im US - Shop von Steam für 7,50 $ zu haben ist, was mehr als 7 Euro weniger sind als im deutschen Shop. Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, mir die zu giften?
Würde mich über ne PN freuen!


----------



## Veez (10. Juli 2011)

Audiosurf, DragonAge Ultimate Edition, Sanctum, Magicka Complete und Zombie Driver

hab richtig gut abgesahnt, vor allem Magicka und DragonAge sind genial!


----------



## TheDude132 (10. Juli 2011)

ach verdammt... morgen kaufe ich mir noch just cause 2, ac 2, magicka und teraria und am dienstag dann in urlaub dann warten bis ich die zocken kann -.-  aber ich finde das eine tolle aktion von steam vor allem da die preise teilweise echt unschlagbar sind


----------



## Jeggred (11. Juli 2011)

War nen nette Idee - Man konnte zu echt fairen Preisen mal Spiele zocken, für die man im Leben keine 40-50€ auf den Tisch gelegt hätte. Hab mir z.B. den letzten Prince of Persia Titel geleistet: 4,90€ kann man verschmerzen und die acht Stunden Spielzeit - welche leider ziemlich altbekannt wirkt, wenn man die anderen Teile der Serie gespielt hat - sind es allemal wert. Für ca. 65ct/Std wurde ich bestens unterhalten, zum Vollpreis wär ich glaub ich ausgetickt


----------



## IchBinDraussen (11. Juli 2011)

Super Action.. Masseffect, Mafia 2, GTA 3 - End.

Ich glaub jetzt bin ich super eingedeckt bis Weihnachten.


----------



## MarkusFunke (11. Juli 2011)

IchBinDraussen schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt bin ich super eingedeckt bis Weihnachten.


 
Und dann kommt die nächste Aktion von Steam


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und genau so funktioniert der Konzern ja auch
> Man "muss" mehr kaufen, als man eigentlich grade will, um zu profitieren.


 
Naja, ganz so krass würde ich es nicht sehen.

Hab neulich für 19,75 was bei amazon gekauft und mir wurden keine Versandkosten berechnet. Soo eng sehen die das mit den 20 Euros wohl nicht  (Kein Einzelfall, wurde im Freundeskreis bestätigt).


----------



## Parady (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich richtig geärgert, als letzte Woche Sonntag die Half-Life Anthology für 9€ zu haben war. Da ich nur mit einer Paysafecard bezahlen kann (und ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine hatte und auch keine auf die schnelle kaufen konnte) und die Valve Spiele eher selten als Angebot zu haben sind, zumindest zu einem so niedrigen Preis, war der Ärger umso größer.


----------



## Theory (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt das Battlefield Bad Company 2 Pack für 9,99€ gekauft und gedownloadet. Wenn ich auf spielen drücke steht da " Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Keyserver hergestellt werden ". Heißt das die haben keine Keys mehr oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Habt ihr sowas auch?


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2011)

hmmm, irgendwie überleg ich mir noch Borderlands zu holen, aber ich weiß nicht so ganz


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, irgendwie überleg ich mir noch Borderlands zu holen, aber ich weiß nicht so ganz


Per Proxy oder Gift?


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Per Proxy oder Gift?


 
normal, aber stimmt, da war ja noch die Gewaltgeminderte Version, an die hab ich nicht gedacht
hmmm, ach ich glaub ich lass es und hol mir Kotor 2


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2011)

Mich hat ja *Sanctum* ziemlich begeistert. 
Super schwer, aber sehr suchterzeugend. Bin aber immer noch nicht durch. Wird am Ende so schwer.^^

Ich liebe taktische Tower-Defense und Ego-Shooter. Mit Sanctum habe ich beides. Okay, Ego-Shooter zwar nur sehr rudimentär in der Technik, aber super in das Spiel eingebunden, wie ich finde.

Ich kann das Spiel echt empfehlen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (11. Juli 2011)

Parady schrieb:


> Ich hab mich richtig geärgert, als letzte Woche Sonntag die Half-Life Anthology für 9€ zu haben war. Da ich nur mit einer Paysafecard bezahlen kann (und ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine hatte und auch keine auf die schnelle kaufen konnte) und die Valve Spiele eher selten als Angebot zu haben sind, zumindest zu einem so niedrigen Preis, war der Ärger umso größer.


 
Eine Stunde Zeit bleibt noch.
Wäre genug, um beim Valve Complete Pack zuzuschlagen.
Alle Spiele, samt Portal 2, von Valve für 44,99€.

Das ist auch ein super Preis. 


Edit: Hätte ich nicht schon so viel zugeschlagen bei Deals, würde ich Sanctum jetzt sicherlich auch noch kaufen. Ich war bei dem Spiel wirklich am Überlegen... aber jetzt lese ich hier noch eine weitere Empfehlung... das macht es schwer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bei Magicka und Portal 2 zugeschlagen. Auf Letzteres muss ich allerdings noch ewig lange warten, dank meiner langsamen Internetverbindung.

Magicka scheint ganz nett zu sein.


----------

